# Toofpastes **OFFICIAL** Rant Thread



## toofpaste

Post all of your daily rants here. And we will pity you.


Im sick of old people driving. 

/end rant


----------



## mrodgers

Old people have to get places too.  They have to get food, get to the doctors, etc.

Yes, it is annoying, but I do feel sorry for them at the same time.  Many old people don't like to drive anymore, but many also don't realize that they can't drive.

My rant, other parents and the way they raise their children.  My kid's have a bedtime.  They are 7 and 4 (age, not the bedtimes) and I don't like the doorbell ringing at 9:30 at freakin night when the soon-to-be neighbor girl is at her grandparents house wanting my kids to come over and play.  Put your kid to freakin bed already, she's only 7!


----------



## Corry

Shall we re-open the whine forum?  

(teasing)


----------



## photocat

my rant to to myself today for not triple checking all my camera settings and lighting before starting my shoot this morning.  (want to read more?  check my post about my bad day...you'll find it).  cat


----------



## Tyjax

My rant is about being blamed. 

For female issues you have no control over.
For camera settings you didn't change on your best friends camera.
For doing something you were told to do.

/end


----------



## nealjpage

Corry said:


> Shall we re-open the whine forum?
> 
> (teasing)



I think you should open the wine forum!


----------



## Senor Hound

[rant]

I really hate how much control people have over me.  Everywhere I go, people are telling me not only what to do (which really doesn't bother me), but also how to do it (which does upset me).  I don't tell anyone else how to do things, yet they seem to take great pleasure in their lack of reciprocation.

And another thing...  When you working on a project at work that's time-consuming, and the only recognition you get from anyone about it is, "You forgot to do (this part of it)."  Never a "Thanks," as if its so darn hard to fake some appreciation and say, "Thank you," once in a while.  It doesn't even have to be sincere, just say SOMETHING!

[/rant]

Okay, I'm done.   I do feel a lot better, though!


----------



## toofpaste

whine thread....open it up....i feel like bitchin sometimes....and Ima do it wit u guys lol


----------



## Senor Hound

toofpaste said:


> whine thread....open it up....i feel like bitchin sometimes....and Ima do it wit u guys lol



I think we should call it, "The Whine Cellar."

Ha ha ha... I'm so witty! :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

There aren't enough interesting people around here during the summer (boring rant I know)  everyone that has something to talk about isn't around where I'm at unless school is in session.


----------



## Battou

Corry said:


> Shall we re-open the whine forum?
> 
> (teasing)



Only if there is cheese


----------



## clarinetJWD

perfect! 

[Rant]
Well, I just moved into a new townhouse with a couple of friends, and despite it looking perfect, and having anything we would want and more, there are a few problems.  And they are big.

1) I live on the top floor (there are 4), and there's only 1 air conditioner unit, and it's on the bottom floor, and the top 2 floors just have vents on opposite sides of the duct.  In other words, cold air falls down to 3rd floor, leaves my floor alone.  

Did I mention the windows?  They're GORGEOUS!  86" wide, 76" tall, and there's 2 of them in my room.  With direct sunlight in the afternoon.  My room does have a ceiling fan mount (YAY), but the wire colors are non-standard, meaning I can't self install the fan that's sitting uselessly in my room now (BOO).

2.  The water.  We have 3 showers (2 stalls and a shower-tub).  The shower on the third floor has no hot water, and I mean absolutely none.  Same goes for the stall in my bathroom.  My showertub is a bit lacking in pressure, but it's nice and hot, and certainly manageable.  But wait, there's more!  It leaks around the tile side of the tub faucet...a lot...down the wall...into my roommate's bedroom.  That's right, the only shower with hot water is unusable. 

And the landlord is on vacation.

I gave myself a spongebath from the sink today.
[/Rant]


----------



## toofpaste

Wow....yea my day is better than ures so far...sorry


----------



## clarinetJWD

toofpaste said:


> Wow....yea my day is better than ures so far...sorry



It happens, it'll be a tough week, but the stuff will get fixed, I got some curtains up, so hopefully it won't be too bad anymore.

Once the problems have been eliminated, we're left with a townhouse built to sales spec (hardwood kitchen, granite, stainless, etc) for apartment rental price, so I'm not too worried


----------



## toofpaste

I want my own place soooo bad.

But then....having ure parents pay everything is nice too...


----------



## clarinetJWD

Corry said:


> Shall we re-open the whine forum?
> 
> (teasing)



I missed the entirity of the whine forum, have no idea where I was!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Mine is kind of a sad rant. But I'm mad so it counts right?

One of our fricking retired cowdogs {whom we keep penned up but let him out to run around in the yard or go with me when I go riding} keeps killing the cats because they go in his pen when he is eating. I don't know why they are so stinkin stupid, but he has killed about 7 cats already. I don't see why cats would keep going in there when he snaps and growls at them; he warns them! I'm mad because my favorite kitten this year was a tubby little tuxedo with a white mark on the bottom left of his face, wandered in there last night and Shack {the dang dog} got 'im.

='( 

He was only like 3 months old. The others bothered me, but he was such a mellow little guy and... I cried for an hour. I bawled my eyes out.

Okay sorry to depress you guys.


----------



## toofpaste

Awe....you got me with tuxedo. Or else I wouldnt care.

That sucks...


----------



## CowboysDaughter

You are entirely heartless.

-laughs-

But yes. It does suck. He was tuxedo and fuzzy and the smallest one in his group with the cutest darn face and this little white mark right by his nose. But we got about 7 more Tuxedos running round here. Want one? Haha


----------



## toofpaste

LOL....If you were about 4 years older I'd probably be more sympathetic.


But i'm sorry. Good rant nontheless


----------



## Resin42

A good opportunity to blow off some steam methinks, saying it here will save me from the sack.

This is for Eddie, the manager of the building site I'm currently working on. You are easily the most useless excuse for a human being I've ever been forced to work with. You couldn't find your arse with both hands and a diagram. You have no more business running a building site than you do running a marathon you mumbling old numpty. Now piss off back to your portacabin and let me get some effin work done!


Yeah, I had a bit of a day of it. :meh:


----------



## toofpaste

hahahahhahaa......


this is great...

i love it


----------



## Tyjax

*sobs*  Tuxedo! Not cool... Bad cow dog bad!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Toofpaste: uhhhh.... lol. Hey I am not that emotional! But he was my favorite. -pout-

Tyjax: You're cracking me up with your "bad"s. Yeah it was sadness. Even sadder than I had to get it out of the pen myself and go take him in the pasture and put him under a bush. Poor little dude.

Resin42: Hahaha! You tell that guy.... -scrolls up-.... Eddie! Nice rant. =D


----------



## toofpaste

one more:




I HATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTE when people put their turn signals 3.4 feet before they turn.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHHHGHGHGHGH!


----------



## Resin42

There's a drunk dude outside singing sectarian songs at top volume. If ever I wanted a sniper rifle it's now.


----------



## photocat

i hate when they don't use them.

btw, i ran 2 lights today.  too funny.  ok, not really - but i wasn't with it.


----------



## toofpaste

lol....so you drive as bad as you take pics...


----------



## toofpaste

SORRY!!!!!!!!!





I had too....I'm kidding bri.


----------



## photocat

toofpaste said:


> lol....so you drive as bad as you take pics...


 


looks like i need to shoot you now.


----------



## photocat

LOL - jk 

I was trying to make a photographic "shoot" joke to go along w/the gun guy but it wasn't working.  

cat


----------



## toofpaste

You're aim is probably in that same category so I'm not worried


----------



## photocat

you're probably right on that one.  lol


----------



## toofpaste

We need to all meet and have a beer.


----------



## photocat

you mean piss water?  :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## photocat

oh come on, that was funny.

if you're ever in ohio - let me know, we'll go have that drink.


----------



## toofpaste

I know...lol...just messing. Same to you....Leave your husband and come down to FL


----------



## photocat

he and i will be in miami in a couple weeks.  sorry though, he don't share well.


----------



## toofpaste

damn.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Just had to say... you two crack me up. =D

Oh and I got one. When you forget to put the DADGUMMED dummy case in the reloader and the shot spills all over the reloading bench!

Sorry. We were reloading shotgun shells this evening. Oh and if you want me to shoot him for you, I will. I'm not a half bad shot, with a rifle or a shotgun, if I do say so myself. Baha.


----------



## Steph

My rant is about poor grammar and spelling on Internet forums particularly the use of 'of' instead of 'have'. For example; 'it would *of* been cool'. As a non-native English speaker, I don't understand where this mistake comes from. Would anybody care to explain?


----------



## Battou

Steph said:


> My rant is about poor grammar and spelling on Internet forums particularly the use of 'of' instead of 'have'. For example; 'it would *of* been cool'. As a non-native English speaker, I don't understnad where this mistake comes from. Would anybody care to explain?



Kids on the net is where it comes from. it's a misunderstanding of spoken terms and translating it to text as it sounds I.E. "Would've" to "Would of"


----------



## Chiller

:taped sh:​


----------



## clarinetJWD

Another day, another damn bath from the sink.


----------



## toofpaste

Okay.....good rant.

Last night I went to shoot some night photography. Long story short I get there after 20 minutes of travel. I set up my tripod, set my settings up. Go to take a picture.

BEEP....


WTF?

BEEP....


I look at my screen.... No memory card inserted.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

GODIfjlsakfjlsfj I left it in my computer back at home.


/end rant


----------



## terri

clarinetJWD said:


> Another day, another damn bath from the sink.


Think of it as a photo op. 

For us, I mean. :camera: Come on, share with the class!


----------



## toofpaste

Terri.... You naughty moderator you.


----------



## Battou

toofpaste said:


> Terri.... You naughty moderator you.



You may wan't to close your eyes when those pics come round....


----------



## toofpaste

I've seen it all. Some koala won't scare me now.


----------



## Battou




----------



## clarinetJWD

terri said:


> Think of it as a photo op.
> 
> For us, I mean. :camera: Come on, share with the class!



like I said, the house is filled with huge windows, and that does include the bathroom...and I don't have blinds yet...

Be my guest!


----------



## matt-l

I hate the fact that the cell phone companies don't save all the numbers in there phones. i lost ALL of them and can only remember half, and most of them i don't use that often.


----------



## toofpaste

I hate 15 year olds.

/end rant


----------



## terri

toofpaste said:


> I hate 15 year olds.
> 
> /end rant


Funny, I thought you were a 15 year old. :scratch: 

I agree, they all suck.


----------



## photocat

toofpaste said:


> Okay.....good rant.
> 
> Last night I went to shoot some night photography. Long story short I get there after 20 minutes of travel. I set up my tripod, set my settings up. Go to take a picture.
> 
> BEEP....
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> BEEP....
> 
> 
> I look at my screen.... No memory card inserted.
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> GODIfjlsakfjlsfj I left it in my computer back at home.
> 
> 
> /end rant


 
and you were mocking me!  lol - :lmao:


----------



## reg

Ok, I'll try to be as brief as possible.

I enjoyed bidding, buying a few things on Ebay. Not expensive Items but Modems,Software computer Parts to upgrade my Internet connection and upgrade and repair a few old computers.
 Every single Seller except one including those who I did not buy from answered all my questions even dumb ones.The dumb ones were answered thoughtfuly and I thanked them for thier kindness.All of them except one seller.Though the positive feedback of the seller I am having a problem with was under 99 it was over
96 with a few thousand transactions under thier belt for nine years.
Though vast majority of sales are for New and perhaps a few slightly used computer mother boards and miscelaneous parts a few are odd indeed.Ordered several Items July 3 from several sellers.All orders USPS priority mail tracking.

July 7
All orders except the one I wanted really bad showed up.
I work where I live have a vidio camera on my door and I see when the Postal workers/UPS/FedEX/DHL etc show up.I run out with glee for my new toys.I was suprised at the eficiency of Priority mail.Of course it was easy to see from the tracking #s all were making thier way across the US except one AMD K7 mATX MOTHERBOARD&#65291;&#65298;&#65301;&#65302;&#65325;&#65314;+Athlon XP 2800+ 462.Yup the Modems were a handful but they went online immediately! Alas could not fix my fancy case Athlon with a dead motherboard good Xp2200 2 gigs of DDr dual ram Blower good Hd with xp.Shoosh identical board better even;

CPU fan 550 power supply.Checked the tracking no activity.
Read USPS TOS.An Led went off in my head."Fast shipping"Great ebayer"Item as described"Hmm maybe just bad luck wait till tomorrow.nada check tracking Nada,A calm pleasant email to Seller,1,2,3 days nada.each day asking parcel USPS driver..He/She shows up like Clockwork to this sixty unit comercial/residential building between 4pm 5pm latest each day.

 Anyways since I am on the ground floor see them on my monitor.Alright lets check feedback again.Fast shipping great ebayer each day at least one or more positives.Check the items dates some could be a little slow but decided to just keep checking to look at the negatives the neutrals.

Computers are tough especially         
with rocket scientists and Golden Screwdrivers who conviniently blame a Seller or repairperson for thier lack of knowledge experience or negligence.Lo and behold one here one there negative feedback easily attributable to this.I fix my nieghbors my familys computers even some of my storage customers and tenants computers.

One Jerk tenant 
who I evicted as a Nuisance Tenant[_*selling marijuana from the Tenant free laundry of my building*_] had the Gaul to complain to the Police as he was being led away this is "Low and you screwed up my harddrive and ripped me off"Uh?Charged him 55.00.Replaced his dead 20gig with a good used 40gig.legal copy of Xp pro added 374Mram to his appliance thru in a used but good 128m 4x card instead of the built in Vidio etc.But I "ripped him off".You get the drift.
 Lo and behold majority of negative feedback..."No Communication".Okay now what do I do.Its sunday..Tracking..Nada..return of email NADA..Okay it says "Contact seller try to resolve problem"..alright get ebay info phone number leave pleasant message,once,twice...never an answer on this phone no return call Nada.Okay 'PayPal buyer protection"...then escalation...In the meantime two responses by email from Paypal Customer Service...Mind bending..Mind boggeling these emails are written by Human beings they were wow.Start Googeling...HOLY MOLLY that is another story a book.I gave my checking account information to this outfit?Do I really want to list my Antique train Collection here?Another book.Sellers have it tough and so do buyers another Story.Unfortunately ordered a second motherboard from seller.Hey figured would Post here in sellers forum first before"Buyer deception claim" and of course carefully abiding 
to the letter of posting rules my question.Recieved an email from Sellers employee perhaps partner a he; as listings show a female] that I felt insulted my Intelligence.In it he?she? claims to have "shipped july 7 and now lost the postage and paypal has locked my payment."July 15 got through to Paypal Customer Service.
 My opinion Lady was rude and did not answer some of my questions definitively.At least She checked the Tracking #.Investigation is complete.PP has my payment.Not the seller.Sent a rather nice I feel email to seller nada response.They make at least one or more sales a day judging by the feedback posts.At least 12 a week.Yeah most likely i will get a refund except in a case where 

Sellers paypal account is Tangentialy conected to another transaction that PP decides is fraud and they sieze all funds.then Im out of luck.Not likely.So experienced,Ethical Sellers who happen on my Post.What could possibly be this Sellers Malfuntion?
They are providing generally good reasonably priced a few years old now obsolete many of these parts motherboards but they are new and useful to a cheap geek like me great for teenagers on a budget who tinker with old computers etc.What is this Sellers malfunction?Would really like to get that last motherboard I ordered,AMD Athlon 2900 CPU+S-462 M-ATX MOTHERBOARD+FAN+VIDEO.My super brought me another computer a tenant threw out.Nice case custom two eighty gigabyte hard drives.Board is dead.Chip do not know.Use a repairmans PCI dignosis tool.2 gigs of ram,DVD burner and cdburner.Just needs that Mobo I ordered.

 Ah if you are wondering what this senior citizen does with all these computers I give them away to my local Churches.The pastors in turn give them to poor members of my community.This geezer who still wears his thirty year old Biker jackets teaches a computer class to other geezers and some kids.Ah hate Vista but going to have to bite the bullet just like with paypal/ebay oligarky cartel.Not selling though not worth it this agravation not even fun.
  So whats this sellers Malfunction? Anybody have a clue?Too busy?language problem? Seller hit with 21 day hold?
I have tooo much time on my hands.Not going to waste much more time with payPal or Ebay though did have a bit of fun.Hey got a batch of Toys coming in tomorrow!Anyways the drift am reading is that the Flea Market Days are coming to an end.What SAYETH someone?If thier was someway to reach this Seller other than involving Pay I would.I can even forgive with any kind of an apology and still would buy from them.

Obviously its nice to have some kind of protection.Hey no sweat off my back.what irks me with this..What about people who just have a 100.00 dollars to spend on an item they really needed.Its now caught up in "Investigation" the payment for 30 to 45 days though it was never shipped.And now they have no money to buy anything.Yup its dumb should have not ordered a second item from seller.Hey its PROTECTED ya know.Ah that looks like a bargain.Shoosh 65.00 for two boards.Yup I know that would be dumb on my part to order something else.Hey could order a bunch of cheap stuff for the fun of it.Escalate and then leave negative feedback!!Nah not a good idea.This Seller has issues.Who knows miracles happen. Thank you for reading my dribble.And thanks in advance for any replys and help.Hopefuly I read the guidelines thoroughly.


----------



## photocat

what the f$$$??? I  couldn't even continue reading after .... "I'll keep it short.."  lol!!  wow.


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:


> Another day, another damn bath from the sink.




Glad I'm not visiting right now.  You'd be all smelly and stuff.  

. . . wait . . . so would I.  

Really glad I'm not visiting right now.


----------



## LaFoto

terri said:


> ...a 15 year old. ...I agree, they all suck.


 
*Terri! *:shock:

Ok - rant-time!!! 
I hate it when my co-mod and forum admin Terri says she (too) hates all 15-year-olds, or thinks they "suck", when my dear daughter, my favourite model, my "baby", is EXACTLY that age!!! 

Right. End of rant.

And hey. Terri :hugs:, you know I did not mean any of what I said, eh? :hug::


----------



## matt-l

toofpaste said:


> I hate 15 year olds.
> 
> /end rant



Huh, and i hate 19 year olds who think there the ****.

/rant as well.


I also hate when people double post a lot.


----------



## LaFoto

matt-l said:


> Huh, and i hate 19 year olds ...


 
*Mister Leary! *
My son's that age! 

Two persons say they hate a certain age, and both hit on the ages my two children have! Tsk!



And hey, my son's not what you imply in your addition (which I did not quote). So there :greenpbl:


----------



## Battou

You just can't win can you


----------



## Chiller

matt-l said:


> Huh, *and i hate 19 year olds who think there the ****.*
> 
> /rant as well.
> 
> 
> I also hate when people double post a lot.


 
I think anyone under 25 should come with a remote so ya can shut them off. :lmao::lmao:

Kiddin...before you get your Sheeit in a knot.


----------



## matt-l

LaFoto said:


> *Mister Leary! *
> My son's that age!
> 
> Two persons say they hate a certain age, and both hit on the ages my two children have! Tsk!
> 
> 
> 
> And hey, my son's not what you imply in your addition (which I did not quote). So there :greenpbl:



LearIE no y 

and no, i was implying to your son, but rather someone else.


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:


> *Terri! *:shock:
> 
> Ok - rant-time!!!
> I hate it when my co-mod and forum admin Terri says she (too) hates all 15-year-olds, or thinks they "suck", when my dear daughter, my favourite model, my "baby", is EXACTLY that age!!!
> 
> Right. End of rant.
> 
> And hey. Terri :hugs:, you know I did not mean any of what I said, eh? :hug::


 Corinna: Your children are proof positive there are exceptions to just about everything.....   :hug::     

My own kid was intolerable at 15.         He knew it, too.


----------



## PNA

Chiller said:


> I think anyone under 25 should come with a remote so ya can shut them off. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Kiddin...before you get your Sheeit in a knot.


 

Same wave dude........


That's why I started the 35 and over thread!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

reg said:


> Ok, I'll try to be as brief as possible.
> 
> I enjoyed bidding, buying a few things on Ebay. Not expensive Items but Modems,Software computer Parts to upgrade my Internet connection and...



There are just bad ebayers...sorry it happened to you, but sometimes it just happens.  Make sure you check http://toolhaus.org before buying.  It's an easy tool that displays only neutral and negative ratings, for the complete history of the seller.

The other thing is, 96% is extremely low on ebay, and I wouldn't recommend going with anyone under 98.8 or so.  You're setting yourself up for trouble!

On a related note, I wish you'd said something a few weeks ago, I just threw out a compatable motherboard before my recent move!


----------



## clarinetJWD

Chiller said:


> I think anyone under 25 should come with a remote so ya can shut them off. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Kiddin...before you get your Sheeit in a knot.



Can we make that 23? Thanks!


----------



## Chiller

clarinetJWD said:


> Can we make that 23? Thanks!


 

for you...and a few others...yeah


----------



## cszakolczai

Battou said:


> Kids on the net is where it comes from. it's a misunderstanding of spoken terms and translating it to text as it sounds I.E. "Would've" to "Would of"


 


I have an example for you... this was said by someone else on one of the other sites I am on, 

"there is a few other game *peaces* out there too but the pics weren't that *grate* so i didnt bother posting them up."


----------



## LaFoto

OK. 
Ms Terri and Mr Lear*ie *(sorry 'bout the y, but I was close, wasn't I?) are forgiven, Mr Lear*ie *more so even because he's only 15 himself and --- hm --- quite tolerable wink:   ). He saves cygnets and thus gets his photo into the paper, which is quite something. My 15-year-old here at home swims competitions and gets her photo in the paper. Also tolerable. And my 19-year-old just left high school being among the 15 best of his leaving group, so that's ok, too. 

So what could I possible rant about?
I'm in the *wrong thread*, or so it seems! :shock:


----------



## matt-l

Your forgiven Lafoto!


----------



## Battou

cszakolczai said:


> I have an example for you... this was said by someone else on one of the other sites I am on,
> 
> "there is a few other game *peaces* out there too but the pics weren't that *grate* so i didnt bother posting them up."



Ouch....I'll admit pieces and great are tremendous tripping points for me in spelling but that one is just um.....elementry school lesson failure, out of curiousity what was the forum for?

I'm an admin on a site that is a magnet for young school kids but I don't see that from them often enough to remember it.


----------



## LaFoto

English spelling *is* tricky as it is, and it is surprising how well those who learned it as a foreign language are able to spot all those little mistakes such as "they're" "their" "there" in their various (wrong) places, or said "peace" as opposed to "piece" (and believe me, even I still have to stop and think for a second when it comes to these two words!), or "sight" "site" and (to) "cite", for example. 

But then I re-read posts of mine and stumble across some nasty typos and I think to myself, oh dear, you ought to have known better ... and I *know* better, only did I type fast and ... made a mistake.

A little poem for all: 



> [SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]A nice slice of English advice with no malice[/SIZE]
> 
> Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair,
> Senator, spectator, mayor.
> Tour, but our and succour, four.
> Gas, alas, and Arkansas.
> Sea, idea, Korea, area,
> Psalm, Maria, but malaria.
> Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean.
> Doctrine, turpentine, marine.
> 
> Compare alien with Italian,
> Dandelion and battalion.
> Sally with ally, yea, ye,
> Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key.
> Say aver, but ever, fever,
> Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver.
> Heron, granary, canary.
> Crevice and device and aerie.
> 
> Face, but preface, not efface.
> Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass.
> Large, but target, gin, give, verging,
> Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging.
> Ear, but earn and wear and tear
> Do not rhyme with here but ere.
> Seven is right, but so is even,
> Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen,
> Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk,
> Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work.
> 
> Pronunciation -- think of Psyche!
> Is a paling stout and spikey?
> Won't it make you lose your wits,
> Writing groats and saying grits?
> It's a dark abyss or tunnel:
> Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale,
> Islington and Isle of Wight,
> Housewife, verdict and indict.
> 
> Finally, which rhymes with enough --
> Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough?
> Hiccough has the sound of cup.
> My advice is to give up!!!
> 
> *[/SIZE]


----------



## clarinetJWD

LaFoto said:


> A little poem for all:



Word order

German requires that a verbal element (main verb or auxiliary verb) appear second in the sentence, preceded by the most important topical phrase. The second most important phrase appears at the end of the sentence. For a sentence without an auxiliary, this gives several options:
Der alte Mann gibt mir das Buch heute. (The old man gives me the book today)
Der alte Mann gibt mir heute das Buch.
Das Buch gibt mir der alte Mann heute.
Das Buch gibt der alte Mann heute mir. (stress on mir)
Das Buch gibt heute der alte Mann mir. (as well)
Das Buch gibt der alte Mann mir heute.
Das Buch gibt heute mir der alte Mann.
Das Buch gibt mir heute der alte Mann.
Heute gibt mir der alte Mann das Buch.
Heute gibt mir das Buch der alte Mann.
Heute gibt der alte Mann mir das Buch.
Mir gibt der alte Mann das Buch heute.
Mir gibt heute der alte Mann das Buch.
Mir gibt der alte Mann heute das Buch.

Drove me nuts!


----------



## toofpaste

terri said:


> Funny, I thought you were a 15 year old. :scratch:
> 
> I agree, they all suck.


 

I'm 18...   Not much of a difference but.... haha


----------



## toofpaste

matt-l said:


> Huh, and i hate 19 year olds who think there the ****.
> 
> /rant as well.
> 
> 
> I also hate when people double post a lot.


 

 I love you too Matt :hugs:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Ya'll do know you were all 15 and 19 at one point and time don't you?

Or were you _all_ born grumpy old people?

LOL.

I think I just made everybody hate 14 year olds too. Hehe.

[RANT]When the stinkin' cows want to stinkin' run ahead when I'm riding stinkin' lead making my stinkin' clumsy horse fall in a stinkin' hole.[/RANT]


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ya'll do know you were all 15 and 19 at one point and time don't you?
> 
> Or were you _all_ born grumpy old people?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I think I just made everybody hate 14 year olds too. Hehe.
> 
> [RANT]When the stinkin' cows want to stinkin' run ahead when I'm riding stinkin' lead making my stinkin' clumsy horse fall in a stinkin' hole.[/RANT]


 

Good stinkin' rant.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

CowboysDaughter said:


> Ya'll do know you were all 15 and 19 at one point and time don't you?
> 
> Or were you _all_ born grumpy old people?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I think I just made everybody hate 14 year olds too. Hehe.
> 
> [RANT]When the stinkin' cows want to stinkin' run ahead when I'm riding stinkin' lead making my stinkin' clumsy horse fall in a stinkin' hole.[/RANT]


your just biased because your signature says your 14 hehe:lmao:

15 year olds  are nerds in a nerdly cool way I suppose


----------



## flygning

Grrr....

"Thank you for your patience.  Please continue to hold and your call will be answered in the order it was received.  There are 8 calls ahead of you"...(5 minutes of elevator music)..."Thank you for your patience.  Please continue to hold and your call will be answered in the order it was received.  There are *9* calls ahead of you."  WTF?!  :madmad:

I spent the last week trying to get ahold of the financial aid office.  Every time I called, I got the message "We are currently experiencing a high volume of calls.  Please try your call again in a few moments. *click*".  Every single time it hung up on me!  I finally get through, only to stay on hold for 45 minutes.  It repeated the above message many many times, and twice (twice!) the number of calls ahead of me went up instead of down!  I finally get through to a person and they tell me they can't help me anyway, and to call back early next week.  :er:

I completed all this on the way to class...20 minute drive, 5 minute bus ride, 10 minute hike to my classroom.  I get there and the class was canceled!!    Completely wasted the last hour of my life?  Yep.  Hike back to the bus, take the bus back to my car, drive home, check the mail.

I got a letter from work saying I'd been written up for not attending a meeting that I couldn't attend anyway!!!!

layball:


----------



## toofpaste

Hahahahahahaha. That's funny, when it happens to other people that is...


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Thank you very much toofpaste. =D

But seriously. It's not cool when your horse falls in hole. Just. Not. Cool.

C677T: LOL. Me?? Biased? Noooo... Hey good news though, in 8 days I'm gonna be one of those sucky 15 year olds. Baha.

flygning: wow. that really sucks. like... really really really sucks. but it's really funny to read


----------



## toofpaste

you take impressive pictures for a 14 year old


----------



## flygning

toofpaste said:


> Hahahahahahaha. That's funny, when it happens to other people that is...



I'm so fed up with at least the work stuff.  They give me a lot of crap.  Y'all are complaining about us young'ns?  Well, I'm a caregiver, and old people suck.  So there.

I'm sure one of these days when I'm rich and don't have to deal with any of this, I'll look back and think of how funny it is.  Right now I just wanna find my baseball bat....


----------



## toofpaste

make sure u grab the aluminum one!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Oh my gosh. Did... did toofpaste just give me a _compliment???_

-passes out-

Haha. Thank you. =] I don't have hardly any experience and I'm not near as good as I would like to be. I'd really like to invest in a macro lense. -sigh- If only, if only...

But thank you non-the-less. -walks away stunned-


----------



## toofpaste

I would have never guessed you where that young. Seriously this forum makes me feel like a complete tard. So many people younger than me and they act, talk, reason better than me


----------



## clarinetJWD

[anti-rant]
Yes, I know...opposite of the point of the thread, but I thought anyone with a nose would like to know...

I had a real shower today!  Came into work early, and used theirs...mine is still fubar.
[/anti-rant]


----------



## Chiller

toofpaste said:


> I would have never guessed you where that young. Seriously this forum makes me feel like a complete tard. So many people younger than me and they act, talk, reason better than me


 

:taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh:​


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Seriously? That happens alot to me in real life. When I was 12 I was mistake for like a 17 year old.
By a guy at a 4H dance.
It was creepy.


----------



## hsmom

[rant]  STOP TATTELING!!!!!!!!!!!!  STOP FIGHTING!!!!!!  I DON'T CARE WHO STARTED IT!  I'M GOING TO FINISH IT!  JUST WAIT UNTIL YOUR FATHER GETS HOME [/RANT]

*sigh*  

There's going to be a large arsenol of video games on ebay soon


----------



## toofpaste

hsmom said:


> [rant] STOP TATTELING!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP FIGHTING!!!!!! I DON'T CARE WHO STARTED IT! I'M GOING TO FINISH IT! JUST WAIT UNTIL YOUR FATHER GETS HOME [/RANT]
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> There's going to be a large arsenol of video games on ebay soon


 

You are the devil.


----------



## toofpaste

Chiller said:


> :taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh::taped sh:​


 

What?!


----------



## hsmom

toofpaste said:


> You are the devil.


 

nope...just the mom 

I was just letting off steam.  The Wii & PS3 belong to hubby anyway.  :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

hsmom said:


> nope...just the mom
> 
> I was just letting off steam. The Wii & PS3 belong to hubby anyway. :lmao:


 

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL hsmom!!!! Hahaha. My Mama homeschools us too. That's hilarious....


----------



## hsmom

CowboysDaughter said:


> LOL hsmom!!!! Hahaha. My Mama homeschools us too. That's hilarious....


 

School may start early at our house this year :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

hsmom said:


> School may start early at our house this year :lmao:


 
Refer to my previous statement.


----------



## Alpha

I hate that every time there's someone living in an apartment above you, they're training for the olympic pogo stick team, or constantly rearranging the furniture.


----------



## Alpha

Toofpaste, this one goes out to you:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1171918


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Toofpaste, this one goes out to you:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1171918


 

Alpha, you made my day. Nuff said


----------



## Alpha

I'm gonna start using that as my stock smart-ass response on the board.

"but...you don't have enuff teef to chew it!"


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> I'm gonna start using that as my stock smart-ass response on the board.
> 
> "but...you don't have enuff teef to chew it!"


 


I can't keep track of my stock responses.


----------



## Alpha

I hate that, when I was younger, every time I had occasion to go to an IHOP or Waffle House at 4 in the morning (for reasons that will go unmentioned), some completely random homeless guy would just sit down next to me and start bumming all of my cigarettes.


----------



## toofpaste

lmao....i need to know the unmentioned reasons........


----------



## Alpha

If you have to ask...

It's sort of like...if you remember the 60's, then you weren't there.


----------



## Alpha

Toofpaste,

In your expert opinion, would it be alright if I replied to threads where terrible photos have been posted for critique by saying "No." ?


----------



## toofpaste

That's enuff...I get you.


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Toofpaste,
> 
> In your expert opinion, would it be alright if I replied to threads where terrible photos have been posted for critique by saying "No." ?


 

Preferrably, it would be more conveniant to make the OP fully understand the ****tyness of his pictures by replying with a variation of what is known as:

Um...yeah. No.

That clearly sets an all time high embarrasement in that thread, and will help the OP want to be a better picture taker if you will.

Although since the early 1980's the answer "No." Is widely used in many responses to horrible pictures.

So I believe it would be personal preference Alpha.


----------



## Alpha

This place is really making me start hating photos of babies.


----------



## toofpaste

Hahaha...share your hate..

PM me the link.


----------



## Alpha

Too many links and too many hurt feelings.


----------



## toofpaste

Make it into a rant.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

It's now painfully obvious to me that toofpaste has no life.


----------



## brianne5499

LMAO this thread should be called "ask Toofy" or "Dear Toofy"


:hail:Bow down to the Omnipotent Toofy!:mrgreen:


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> It's now painfully obvious to me that toofpaste has no life.



Not on thursday's I dont  :greenpbl:  



brianne5499 said:


> LMAO this thread should be called "ask Toofy" or "Dear Toofy"
> 
> 
> :hail:Bow down to the Omnipotent Toofy!:mrgreen:


 
Well....at least you're on your knees.


----------



## Alex_B

maybe I better stay in here, I would not be accused of trolling in this thread


----------



## Parkerman

I hate ANY vehicle that has rocks.. Dirt... Clay.. Mud... WHATEVER.... coming off it it... !@#$


----------



## CowboysDaughter

And that toofpaste has sincere problems. His mental process, or what little exists, is severely warped.

But atleast it's amusing.


----------



## toofpaste

Alex_B said:


> maybe I better stay in here, I would not be accused of trolling in this thread


 
Indeed. But you must hate something. That is the sole purpose of this thread.


----------



## Alpha

I hate that in the Photo of the Month contests, people almost invariably never vote for the best photos.


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> And that toofpaste has sincere problems. His mental process, or what little exists, is severely warped.
> 
> But atleast it's amusing.


 

Listen here girl who feels the need to change her font,....

eh...You're right.


----------



## Alex_B

uhm


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> I hate that in the Photo of the Month contests, people almost invariably never vote for the best photos.


 
OHHH! No you didn't!

:hail:


----------



## Alex_B

I hate ....


----------



## Alex_B

I hate, so I am!


----------



## toofpaste

**sighs**  trolls....


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL hey I like my font. It sets me apart! Not that I need a font to do that. I guess I'm wacky enough. Haha.

Yes. I am right. CowboysDaughter is always right.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> LOL hey I like my font. It sets me apart! Not that I need a font to do that. I guess I'm wacky enough. Haha.
> 
> Yes. I am right. CowboysDaughter is always right.



I cannot read that, you must be using a strange font...


----------



## toofpaste

uhmm.....lets see....I hate

my friends when they get drunk..... all violent and what not.... i just get happy...


----------



## Alex_B

toofpaste said:


> uhmm.....lets see....I hate
> 
> my friends when they get drunk..... *all violent and what not.*... i just get happy...



That must be the reason why you look so squeezed on your avatar!


----------



## toofpaste

Alex_B said:


> That must be the reason why you look so squeezed on your avatar!


 
That was so corny....but funny...


Good troll.
Sit.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

-sigh- Fine. I'll quit with the font. Phoo.


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> -sigh- Fine. I'll quit with the font. Phoo.
> 
> And here is a picture of me.. just came back from riding!


 



err......ok. Thanks for sharing?


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> -sigh- Fine. I'll quit with the font. Phoo.



maybe I am just sitting too far away from my screen


----------



## Alpha

Losers. 

And Toofpaste, shut up. Read the tag-line under my name. I'm allowed to do that.


----------



## Alex_B

toofpaste said:


> Good troll.
> Sit.




I am not _that _easy to control you know ...


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Losers.
> 
> And Toofpaste, shut up. Read the tag-line under my name. I'm allowed to do that.


 

Ahhh....I see.

Duly noted.


----------



## Alpha

toofpaste said:


> err......ok. Thanks for sharing?



Jesus christ. Musta been riding a Clydesdale


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Jesus christ. Musta been riding a Clydesdale


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

toofpaste said:


> err......ok. Thanks for sharing?


 
Okay that is SO STINKIN WRONG.



Oh yeah. I look just like that.

You hurt my feelings. 

Haha okay not really, it's kinda funny. :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> Okay that is SO STINKIN WRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I look just like that.
> 
> You hurt my feelings.
> 
> Haha okay not really, it's kinda funny. :lmao:


 

:hugs:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I forgive you. :hugs:


----------



## Alpha

You totally grabbed the wrong photo. It's her avatar that's the self-portrait.


----------



## toofpaste

aslfdkjrotfllmao


Friend Request Sent.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

-laughs-

You guys are so mean.


----------



## Alex_B

**** *** ******!!!!


----------



## toofpaste

Alex_B said:


> **** *** ******!!!!


 
I agree.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

The more I look at that picture the more it makes me laugh.

And now I can't stop.


----------



## toofpaste

That's what she said.


----------



## Alpha

Don't feel bad. There are stupider members. When I was member of the week someone asked me why my avatar was a photo of a cantaloupe and a banana.


----------



## brianne5499

toofpaste said:


> Well....at least you're on your knees.




Guess I walked right into that one!  :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

Alpha said:


> Don't feel bad. There are stupider members. When I was member of the week someone asked me why my avatar was a photo of a cantaloupe and a banana.


 
you guys have no idea how hysterically excrutiating (spelling?) MY LAUGHTER IS RIGHT NOW......

im crying.......


----------



## toofpaste

brianne5499 said:


> Guess I walked right into that one! :lmao:


 

:hugs:


----------



## brianne5499

toofpaste said:


> err......ok. Thanks for sharing?





What the hell is that?!?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I don't know.
But it's not me. I swear to God.
I may look bad in the morning, but gimme a little credit here....
I'm pretty sure it's not a "she" though.
Looks more like an "it".

And I'm laughing just as hard as you are right now, toofpaste.
My cat is giving me funny looks.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> I don't know.
> But it's not me. I swear to God.
> I may look bad in the morning, but gimme a little credit here....
> I'm pretty sure it's not a "she" though.
> Looks more like an "it".
> 
> And I'm laughing just as hard as you are right now, toofpaste.
> My cat is giving me funny looks.



Actually, that is me on that image.


----------



## Alpha

That third finger on your hand isn't even bent. It's just an unbelievably fat stub. Horse must have eaten it.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

that photo looks photo shopped:er:


----------



## brianne5499

Alex_B said:


> Actually, that is me on that image.




I have NEVER felt this much sympathy for anyone before...:lmao:

I admire your bravery in facing the public with that...well, I just admire your bravery...we'll leave it at that.:hail:


----------



## CowboysDaughter

LOL Brianne!!!!!!

That was good. Haha.

I think we should send you cookies.
A sympathy card.
Hell, a business card for a really REALLY good plastic surgeon!


----------



## toofpaste

Just admit that you.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Sorry, I'm not a liar. =]

Otherwise it would be funny to say it was. =P


----------



## Alex_B

*****!


----------



## craig

I'm sick of people with negative feelings and or thoughts. Children whine and moan. Grownups understand all situations and do not pass judgement. 

Kind of like watching reality TV. At some point someone decided that rants or negative energy was entertaining. 

)'(


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I agree with Craig, to a certain extent.

At some point you reach a situation where all those feelings pile up and you have to vent at some time. My outlet is my relationship with God, but some people don't have that. They have.... the rant thread on TPF. =P They just need to let it out, but I do agree with you. There is too much negative emotion in this world.

But if it makes somebody feel better, let them vent!


----------



## tron

so my girlfriend of a year and a half cheated on me 

and i found out yesterday

cute.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Awwwwww tron that _SUCKS!_ 

Gah, what is WRONG with people today??? They are so sick with no self control what-so-ever.

I'm sorry. That is awful. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tron

yeah well what can u do?  id rather not even think about it right now.  not to mention i deserve someone whose actually gonna be faithful


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Yeah you do. =] 

Okay so lets change the subject. I had to get up at 5:00 to feed Harley, this tiny baby kitty. And he just woke up again and I don't know what he wants!

Anybody want a black kitten??


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Anybody want a black kitten??



No, I am more into dogs actually .. and it probably does not even speak German.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Yeah well one look into these pitiful blue eyes and you're a goner.
I'm more of a dog person too, but I couldn't just let the little fella die. 
And he's only 2 weeks! I bet you could teach him!


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Yeah well one look into these pitiful blue eyes and you're a goner.



That is what it is like when they are young, but later they scratch your face!  ... just like ... no, not going to continue this sentence


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Ha smart move. 

Some of them get ornery, but others don't. Huckleberry who I raised on a bottle turned out as a total brat, an absolutely suckup. And he's an outdoor cat!
My indoor cat, Zoey, I've raised from a kitten and she is opinionated but likes to cuddle. She doesn't scratch.

Please. I'm begging you. He won't! Stop! Screaming!!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

maybe the screaming thing has rabies lol.


----------



## Alex_B

eek ... if it is black, it must be a Puma or something.


----------



## Alpha

When Toofpaste was born, he looked up at his mom and said, "was it good for you, too?"


----------



## Alpha

When Toofpaste listens to music, he clicks his teef to the beat.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

C677T said:
			
		

> maybe the screaming thing has rabies lol.


 
I seriously doubt Harley has rabies. :er:



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> eek ... if it is black, it must be a Puma or something.


 
A whatsa? :raisedbrow:

Alpha:


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> A whatsa? :raisedbrow:



Puma - Profelis concolor - you might call it mountain lion or cougar ...


----------



## flygning

Alex_B said:


> Puma



Yer makin' that up.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Oh I gotcha! Haha we call that a Jaguar, if it's black. A cougar or mountain lion is a golden yellow color. We used to trap them in Texas, because they were overpopulated and would eat our calves. They were considered a pest, like a coyote, there wasn't a season for them. Kind of sad because they are gorgeous animals.

LOL I should have called him that. Puma. Ha!


----------



## Alex_B

flygning said:


> Yer makin' that up.



no


----------



## flygning

Alex_B said:


> no



Heh-- its from Red vs. Blue, if anyone's heard of that.  One of the funniest episodes ever.


----------



## invisible

flygning said:


> Yer makin' that up.



Not really. I was born in Argentina and that's the way cougars are know down there. Probably in the rest of South America too.


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Oh I gotcha! Haha we call that a Jaguar, if it's black.



but a *jaguar *is this sort of animal (from one of my calendars):


----------



## Alex_B

I now see, that most pumas are not black though.. now i am confused myself


----------



## flygning

invisible said:


> Not really. I was born in Argentina and that's the way cougars are know down there. Probably in the rest of South America too.



Like I said, it was a quote from Red vs. Blue.  Maybe a little obscure, but it amused me.


----------



## invisible

flygning said:


> Like I said, it was a quote from Red vs. Blue.  Maybe a little obscure, but it amused me.



Oops, didn't see your post when I posted mine...


----------



## flygning

All right.  There is a serious lack of ranting in this thread.

Today's rant: I have a brand new copy of Oblivion.  I have a shiny new laptop sleeve.

And I have a 2 week wait until the laptop they go with gets here.  Grrr.


----------



## LaFoto

Alex, aren't panthers all black? Did you maybe mean a panther?
Nothing to rant about here, anything I feel makes me WANT to rant goes far too deep for a thread of this kind...


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Alex, aren't panthers all black? Did you maybe mean a panther?
> Nothing to rant about here, anything I feel makes me WANT to rant goes far too deep for a thread of this kind...



as stated above, a puma is not necessarily black, .... but a panther is not either, or is it? a black panther however is.

Then again we heard in here, that some people call the black cats jaguars ... a very confusing topic.

I was probably just thinking in terms of black puma shoes


----------



## brianne5499

My job interferes with having a life...:er:<---this is me...not having a life


----------



## flygning

brianne5499 said:


> My job interferes with having a life...:er:<---this is me...not having a life



No, no, no....TPF interferes with having a life.


----------



## toofpaste

MORE RANTING DAMMIT!


----------



## CowboysDaughter

I think there is a massive miscommunication when it comes to wild cats. Everybody calls them something different.

The large tawny-colored cats we call mountain lions.
The spotted ones we call jaguars, or of course Cheetahs if it is indeed... well a cheetah.
And the black ones, I call panthers or jaguars.

  I don't know. Dang cats.


----------



## toofpaste

Your post are a build up of knowledge that I don't need in my brain.


----------



## photocat

CowboysDaughter said:


> I think there is a massive miscommunication when it comes to wild cats. Everybody calls them something different.
> 
> The large tawny-colored cats we call mountain lions.
> The spotted ones we call jaguars, or of course Cheetahs if it is indeed... well a cheetah.
> And the black ones, I call panthers or jaguars.
> 
> I don't know. Dang cats.


 

...you guys talking about me again?


----------



## CowboysDaughter

photocat said:


> ...you guys talking about me again?


 
And then there are, of _course_, the very beautiful and witty cats, who are known as "Photo Cats" in my area. :hugs:


----------



## toofpaste

With all that kiss assing you are def. going places in life Cowgirl.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Ha!
I'm pretty good at it. 
I don't get much chance to excercise that paticular talent though.
Daddy doesn't succumb to it.


----------



## Overread

ahem
*EDITING TAKES FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phazan

I'm hella bored


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

yeah


----------



## photocat

CowboysDaughter said:


> And then there are, of _course_, the very beautiful and witty cats, who are known as "Photo Cats" in my area. :hugs:


 

ahhh!!  LOL - thanks girly!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I hear photocats are elusive.


----------



## Alex_B

photocat said:


> ahhh!!  LOL - thanks girly!!



so are you panther, puma, mountain lion, jaguar or ... ?


----------



## brianne5499

I see a serious lack of ranting...:er:

I have a rant...


ok, maybe I don't...:mrgreen:

I'm off until Wednesday...I'm pretty satisfied.

Maybe I'll actually go take some pictures:heart:


----------



## photocat

C677T said:


> I hear photocats are elusive.


 
not sure how to take that....   but thanks?


----------



## photocat

Alex_B said:


> so are you panther, puma, mountain lion, jaguar or ... ?


 
Lioness.


----------



## Alpha

YOU PEOPLE ARE ABSOLUTELY RETARDED. srsly.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Haha I meant that cats in the wild are usually elusive like panthers and what not. And since  your a  photo " cat"  your probably elusive too.


----------



## photocat

ahhh - ok, then i did take it the right way!    yah... thats me.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Alpha said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE ABSOLUTELY RETARDED. srsly.



my job here is done! * wipes off hands* mmhmm


----------



## Tyjax

Alpha said:


> I hate that every time there's someone living in an apartment above you, they're training for the olympic pogo stick team, or constantly rearranging the furniture.




Olympic Pogo stick team! *cracks up*


----------



## photocat

Tyjax said:


> Olympic Pogo stick team! *cracks up*


 
issues.


----------



## brianne5499

Issues is an understatement!


----------



## Bifurcator

Rants:


People starting threads to ask questions when the title of the thread if typed into google, pulls up a list of excellent tutorials all of which answer the person's question!

Dunk them in a well I say!



People who believe that just because they have an opinion on something that makes their opinion correct when in fact they fail to research the issue, have never researched the issue, and probably got their opinion from a brother, sister, father, or homeless guy on a park bench, who never research it either. These people are often the most adamant and insisting individuals and proclaim REPEATEDLY that their opinion is the right one. They do hours worth of typing defending their positions but never during the course of it all will they actually go look it up on this HUGE reference engine and library we have called the internet.

I say throw them off the end of a pier and let them swim to shore!



People with a post count of 1 who have posted a question - the answer to which is contained in the post right below theirs - in a thread with an almost identical title.

Toss them in a lake with their boots on I say!


----------



## brianne5499

Ahh!  A person after my own heart!!   

I like your ideas there!!


----------



## reg

Bifurcator said:


> Rants:
> 
> 
> People starting threads to ask questions when the title of the thread if typed into google, pulls up a list of excellent tutorials all of which answer the person's question!
> 
> Dunk them in a well I say!




 
Like this???


----------



## Bifurcator




----------



## Zelichan

Greetings,
I'm not sure if this will qualify as a 'rant'. It's something that is bothering me. I can feel the sweltering fear combined with a genuine fuming hate as I type this. 

I've recently moved into a quiet, nice little slice of suburbia. We looked for ages to find an appropriate area to put up tent stakes. Our house is on 1.72 acres of real estate that abuts a nice drainage pond. We carefully observed the neighbors on both sides of this house on several occasions. They seemed perfectly normal. 

The movers brought our furniture in the moving van on a balmy overcast morning. This should have been a sign of the coming apocalyptic dread we now face.

As the movers unloaded the truck I was surveying my landscape taking mental  snapshots of what I proposed to do. The first thing was to repair the fence to the backyard. The second was to start a new garden. As I walked, I felt an unnerving feeling. A feeling of someone watching. I looked around and saw no one. I shrugged it off as imagination playing tricks on me.

Days later I started working on my garden. I was excited at the prospect of reaping the bounty of fresh vegetables by my own hand. Again, I got that peculiar feeling of being watched. I turned to look up and saw 'them'. I almost yelled out from the shock. 

The neighbor had kids. I never have seen them before. I was creepily freaked out by them. The only thing missing from the exchange of glances was eerie horror film movie music.

I struck up enough nerve to speak to the demon twins. I said, "Hello, you scared me I didn't see you." They just looked smugly indifferent. I said, "You two live next door?" They answered in a robotic monotone "Yes."

I was confused as to what I should do next. I said, "Wow it's hot out here. I better get indoors for a bit."  They just nodded as I slowly walked toward the house. I could feel their gaze never leave me as I retreated. 

Well this scenario played out almost exactly the same way for weeks. I finally got the fence repaired enough to repel them. I finally felt safe from the 'zombie kids'. 

I worked in my garden and I got that same feeling. The nagging feeling of being watched. I looked and noticed the gate was shut. I was alone. I looked closely and saw 'them'. They were staring through the pickets at me.

I grew aggravated until I finally yelled, "WHAT! WHAT! Hasn't your mother told you it's impolite to stare?" They simply turned in unison and slowly creepily sulked away. 

I'm waiting to be awaken to the sound of them saying "he who walks behind the rows." As I'm convinced they are Children of the Corn.


YES, dammit I'm living next to the Children of the Corn. 


Don't get me started on my other neighbor...


----------



## reg

Let me discuss the word "copyright" with you guys.

First of all, just for those that don't know (most of you do), it is indeed spelled copyright. As in, rights to copying. Not copywrite. That's what you do on a computer.

Here's what really gets me, just because I'm big on knowing the tense of the verb you're using, and using it correctly:

THE PAST FORM OF COPYRIGHT IS NOT COPYWRITTEN

See above for why. Let me repeat:

THE PAST FORM OF COPYRIGHT IS NOT COPYWRITTEN

Because the past tense of "right" is "righted", copyright become copyrighted.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## toofpaste

hahahaha....where can we find an example of this reg?


----------



## Bifurcator

Knot inn any of my posts four shore! Eye no Copywriten is spelled width only won "T".


----------



## toofpaste

aldfkjasflsjfs ROTFL


----------



## LaFoto

Bifurcator said:


> Knot inn any of my posts four shore! Eye no Copywriten is spelled width only won "T".


 
Oh my! 
How long did it take you to get that sentence sooooo wrong??? That one looks like it required quite a bit of thinking.


----------



## Alex_B

Alpha said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE ABSOLUTELY RETARDED. srsly.



Bummer, he found out our secret ...


----------



## Zelichan

I'd like to add that my previous post is copywritten.:thumbup:


----------



## Jen Puleo

I hate, hate, hate the amount of debt we've gotten into over the last year.  It eats away at me every second I'm awake


----------



## Chiller

I hate this secret that I have inside, and have no idea how to solve it.  It has been eating away at me for days. :er:


----------



## Zelichan

I hate that I took a self portrait with my camera and it fell in love me with. Now it only produces my image on each piece of film. What a bad deal. woah...

:lmao:


----------



## brianne5499

I actually have a RANT for once...toofy, I'm going to make good use of your thread!   I hate people who cant find humor in the stupidity of others...And of course people who insist on taking everything personally...:lmao:  My view, if they take it personally, they're probably idiots themselves...(see toofy's disclaimer because it works for me too)  These are probably the same people who cant laugh at those stupid idiots on AFV and other such shows that capitalize on the stupid acts of others caught on tape...


----------



## Alex_B

brianne5499 said:


> I actually have a RANT for once...toofy, I'm going to make good use of your thread!   I hate *people who cant find humor in the stupidity of others*...And of course people who insist on taking everything personally...:lmao:  My view, if they take it personally, they're probably idiots themselves...(see toofy's disclaimer because it works for me too)  These are probably the same people who cant laugh at those stupid idiots on AFV and other such shows that capitalize on the stupid acts of others caught on tape...



Ok, count me among those hated by you then.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

rut row I  may be hated:hugs:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I can live with the hatred of some ... doesn't bother me in the least...!


----------



## Antarctican

Who on earth could hate you? Really. You're 'Cheerful Corinna'. And those who have met you can vouch for that! :hug::


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, but Brianne says she hates "people who cant find humor in the stupidity of others...", and I can't, not really, so she must hate me now. And I don't mind...! And Alex is saying he must be on her hate-list then, and so does Matt. But we don't seem to mind!


----------



## Chiller

LaFoto said:


> Well, I can live with the hatred of some ... doesn't bother me in the least...!


 

Well , you are not hated here....:hug:::hugs::hug::


----------



## LaFoto

That feels soooooooooooo good, Chiller!


----------



## Chiller

Nobody dislikes Lafoto.....or Chiller will put them in his basement..whwhahahahahaha


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

is there a game room in "_the basement"_ ?


----------



## Alex_B

or maybe girls clad in leather?


----------



## Chiller

C677T said:


> is there a game room in "_the basement"_ ?


 

Do you like sharp things?


----------



## spiffybeth

Hi Chiller! :hug::


----------



## Overread

leather - girls - games - sharp things - Chiller - basement


why do I think I am in the wrong forum all of a sudden?


----------



## Chiller

spiffybeth said:


> Hi Chiller! :hug::


 
Hi Spiffy:hug::


----------



## Chiller

Overread said:


> leather - girls - games - sharp things - Chiller - basement
> 
> 
> why do I think I am in the wrong forum all of a sudden?


 


eacesign:​


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Chiller said:


> Do you like sharp things?


:stun::stun: I was thinking more like ping pong, air hockey or video games haha

Sharp things are scary:er:


----------



## Chiller

C677T said:


> :stun::stun: I was thinking more like ping pong, air hockey or video games haha
> 
> Sharp things are scary:er:


 

Nah...it is more like Darts... I need a goalie. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## brianne5499

Chiller said:


> Do you like sharp things?



I like sharp things...:greendev:


----------



## Chiller

brianne5499 said:


> I like sharp things...:greendev:


Cool....your in...come to my basement.


----------



## Zelichan

I hate: Postwhores


----------



## Zelichan

Really badly.


----------



## Zelichan

Seriously.


----------



## Zelichan

I'm not joking...


----------



## Zelichan

Ok, maybe I am...


----------



## toofpaste

dude....












<-----        POST WHORE!


----------



## Phazan

I've been here for like two and a half years, and I've only got 400-something.

no wonder toofpaste, your average post per day is 38! I think mine is like .7 per day hahah.


----------



## toofpaste

No school, No job, and a couple of beers will get you that 38 PPD!


----------



## Alpha

Now all you need is a camera.


----------



## toofpaste

........ but I do.


----------



## toofpaste

See?













No School. No Job. Beer. Camera.


----------



## Phazan

I have all of those things, but beer...I just graduated High School. Gotta get a job soon though


----------



## toofpaste

That's why you have to be friends with the 36 year old milf that lives in your neighborhood!


----------



## brianne5499

Chiller said:


> Cool....your in...come to my basement.



Only if there is black leather and hand cuffs involved.     

:lmao:


----------



## tron

no school

landed a job though =I
-pros: money
-cons: mundane corporate america

and no milf friend.  hmm if i measured my life on those statistics alone, id go as far as saying my life sucks more than a child soldier in darfur.

...at least their prison cells have beds


----------



## Chiller

brianne5499 said:


> Only if there is black leather and hand cuffs involved.
> 
> :lmao:


 

I got both, and some other things.


----------



## toofpaste

tron said:


> hmm if i measured my life on those statistics alone, id go as far as saying my life sucks more than a child soldier in darfur.
> 
> ...at least their prison cells have beds


 


BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## kundalini

tron said:


> ...at least their prison cells have beds


There happens to be a war going on over there where, let say approximately, 400,000 people have died! I do not find any humor to the plight of human tragedy in this subject. It only shows the immaturity, lack of respect and a great insight to you; if you are willing to spout such nonsense on a world wide forum.

I suppose the only way to make it worse is to see such an insult quoted is someones signature.

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## toofpaste

[rant] I hate people that lack a sense of humor [/rant]


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

AT least we  have a picture to remember toofpaste by:er: , oh well back to looking peoples' photos


----------



## Chiller

C677T said:


> AT least we have a picture to remember toofpaste by:er:


 
Oh OH ...when did that happen. Hmm...Im going to go have a look see at the locked threads.:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I think last night was his bon voyage, he took one of my threads with him as a going  away gift


----------



## Corry

It's only temporary folks.  Don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## Chiller

Dang, I miss all the fun.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Corry said:


> It's only temporary folks.  Don't get your hopes up too much.




aww  guess i'll put these party supplies back in the closet hehe.


----------



## Alpha

Can we change the thread title to Toofpaste's official BANNED Thread while he's gone, please?


----------



## kundalini

Any chance to get back the "Quotes" thread that C677T started....... particularly if it's augmented?


----------



## Phazan

Awwww Toofpaste is gone :'(


----------



## Chiller

Did he have a cavity?:lmao::lmao:


----------



## kundalini

^^ I think it was toof and mouth disease :lmao:


----------



## tron

kundalini said:


> There happens to be a war going on over there where, let say approximately, 400,000 people have died! I do not find any humor to the plight of human tragedy in this subject. It only shows the immaturity, lack of respect and a great insight to you; if you are willing to spout such nonsense on a world wide forum.
> 
> I suppose the only way to make it worse is to see such an insult quoted is someones signature.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up.


 
oh lighten up...  theres a war going on in darfur?  holy balls, i had no idea! :thumbdown: 

and if youre basing my maturation on one post ive made here, then maybe its time to put your own psychological well being under the microscope


----------



## Alex_B

wow, this thread is still alive?


----------



## Chiller

oh oh ...here goes another thread down the drain. :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

Chiller said:


> oh oh ...here goes another thread down the drain. :lmao:



you are a swine! :lmao:


----------



## Chiller

Alex_B said:


> you are a swine! :lmao:


 

oink...oink...

Do you want some cheese with that swine. ?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

ack, run, toofpastes is back!


----------



## Fangman

The greatest surprise was to see a model I had completed crowns on all the upper incisors as part of my training as a student at Guys appear in a toothpaste advert - pre photoshop days!  I preferred the smile before it changed to porcelain . . .and the rest of her attributes!


----------



## toofpaste

:meh:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

diddly cobfibbler batman, your back to avenge your banning!


----------



## Bifurcator

Why was he banned?

Was it his bad taste in beer, cell phones, t-shirts, cameras, or his overly gaudy wall hangings?


----------



## Alex_B

about time for this thread to die


----------



## chantal7

Here's my rant. People at the age of 60 and over, SHOULD HAVE TO RE-TAKE THEIR DRIVERS LICENSE, MY GOD!


----------



## Alex_B

chantal7 said:


> Here's my rant. People at the age of 60 and over, SHOULD HAVE TO RE-TAKE THEIR DRIVERS LICENSE, MY GOD!



And lots of people below the age of 20 should have their licence taken away  Seriously.


----------



## Chiller

chantal7 said:


> Here's my rant. People at the age of 60 and over, SHOULD HAVE TO RE-TAKE THEIR DRIVERS LICENSE, MY GOD!


  Im over 60 and drive just fine...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## toofpaste

Bifurcator said:


> Why was he banned?
> 
> Was it his bad taste in beer, cell phones, t-shirts, cameras, or his overly gaudy wall hangings?


 

Bad taste in beer? You have offended the Michelob God.


----------



## chantal7

Alex_B said:


> And lots of people below the age of 20 should have their licence taken away  Seriously.



Haha - true that. But jeepers! I guess there are just bad drivers all around.



Chiller said:


> Im over 60 and drive just fine...:lmao::lmao:



Good for you, I mean seriously. You see some older people drive and it's just... wow... :\

I don't know how old they are, but when you see them, they're always the older folks. I kind of figured someone would post something like this hehe.


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> Haha - true that. But jeepers! I guess there are just bad drivers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, I mean seriously. You see some older people drive and it's just... wow... :\
> 
> I don't know how old they are, but when you see them, they're always the older folks. I kind of figured someone would post something like this hehe.



haha I didn't know you like to complain lol jk well I've seen some terrible senior drivers too. It just seems that they dont give a sh*t about themselves and others when they are driving lol either they drive extremely slow as if they are cruising around their neighborhood on a highway or driving insanely fast


----------



## Phazan

There are so many bad drivers. People see teenagers and think just because they lay on the gas (Not saying I do this) at green lights, does not mean they are all bad drivers. There are a lot, yes, but people who put make up on in their car, eat, talk on their cell phones, in conversations with someone else in their car, are just as bad as any teenager..Bad teenage drivers just attract more attention to theirselves when they are bad drivers..


----------



## Alex_B

Phazan said:


> There are so many bad drivers. People see teenagers and think just because they lay on the gas (Not saying I do this) at green lights, does not mean they are all bad drivers. There are a lot, yes, but people who put make up on in their car, eat, talk on their cell phones, in conversations with someone else in their car, are just as bad as any teenager..Bad teenage drivers just attract more attention to theirselves when they are bad drivers..



My comment just stems from the statistics. At least in most European countries drivers from 18 to 24 have a twice up to 3 times higher probability to be involved in deadly car accidents. The only group causing a similar risk to themselves and others are the over 75 year olds.

edit: seems to look similar in the US:http://www.cdc.gov/ncipc/factsheets/teenmvh.htm


----------



## Alex_B

Hobbes said:


> or driving insanely fast



In Germany most age groups do just that ...


----------



## Phazan

Yeah, I guess teens are on average bad drivers...
It just seems like everyone thinks teenagers are the cause for all problems on the road..I see so many idiot adult drivers out there that have no idea what is going on around them, because they are in a conversation with someone on the phone...
I guess what I'm trying to say is, there are good teenager drivers too! (ME) And no, I don't always do the speed limit


----------



## Chiller

chantal7 said:


> Haha - true that. But jeepers! I guess there are just bad drivers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, I mean seriously. You see some older people drive and it's just... wow... :\
> 
> I don't know how old they are, but when you see them, they're always the older folks. I kind of figured someone would post something like this hehe.


 

Kidding Chantal. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  I still have about 20 years before I hit that.  But  I wont get into drivers here in Toronto.  With the multicultural city we live in, I think they should put all the signs in different languages, cause they obviously cant read english.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

chantal7 said:


> jeepers!
> .


I thought my mom was the only one who said that


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

18 year olds and 80 year olds seem to have a lot in common, i'm surprised they don't get together more often, they could rule the world with thier blatant wrekless behavior.


----------



## chantal7

Phazan said:


> There are so many bad drivers. People see teenagers and think just because they lay on the gas (Not saying I do this) at green lights, does not mean they are all bad drivers. There are a lot, yes, but people who put make up on in their car, eat, talk on their cell phones, in conversations with someone else in their car, are just as bad as any teenager..Bad teenage drivers just attract more attention to theirselves when they are bad drivers..



That is probably the reason WHY they attract so much attention, because they want it. lol. Yes, those cell phone make up people are a pain, especially the cell phone.



Phazan said:


> Yeah, I guess teens are on average bad drivers...
> It just seems like everyone thinks teenagers are the cause for all problems on the road..I see so many idiot adult drivers out there that have no idea what is going on around them, because they are in a conversation with someone on the phone...
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, there are good teenager drivers too! (ME) And no, I don't always do the speed limit



Yes, the speed limit can be a slow one sometimes, so you just have to go maybe 5-10 Km faster. People here where I live always race on the Main Street at night, and it's funny. There are no cops to be found, and people have fun. One of these days something really bad is going to happen. 



Chiller said:


> Kidding Chantal. :lmao::lmao::lmao: I still have about 20 years before I hit that. But I wont get into drivers here in Toronto. With the multicultural city we live in, I think they should put all the signs in different languages, cause they obviously cant read english.



:lmao: Haha - I was kinda wondering if you were kidding. You got me! Toronto driving would scare me, I'm in a little city - so it's pretty easy around here.



C677T said:


> I thought my mom was the only one who said that



:lmao: Lol!


----------



## Bifurcator

What?  Who drives with a license?  Silly people...


----------



## Chiller

chantal7 said:


> :lmao: Haha - I was kinda wondering if you were kidding. You got me! Toronto driving would scare me, I'm in a little city - so it's pretty easy around here.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: Lol!


 



Most move when the see my hearse anyways.​


----------



## Alex_B

Bifurcator said:


> What?  Who drives with a license?  Silly people...



Really silly, I drive with my car ... not with that little plastic card...


----------

